# International Hunters



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I'm going to have three guys from the Netherlands visit me next fall. They are really hoping to try some pheasant hunting while they are here. Any experience on how difficult it would be to get them licenses? They haven't taken any sort of gun safety class that is similiar to what we offer (and they are all born after 1961) and they don't have a U.S. social security # of course... both of which are required information looking at the application form.

I'd really like to make it work out because it would be a pretty neat experience for them. Anyway, I was just curious if anyone had any prior knowledge on this before I start e-mailing the Game and Fish Dept...

Thanks!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think NDGF offers an online class for people over 18yrs old. I'm not sure how it works with people from overseas though.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This just came out in NDGF newsletter.

Sign Up for Hunter Education Classes Online

Individuals interested in signing up for a hunter education class can register online beginning March 3 at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department's website, according to Jim Carter, hunter education supervisor.

"This is a much needed service," Carter said. "It allows the individual to view current statewide courses, and to enroll in a particular course."

Access the game and fish home page at discovernd.com/gnf, and click on "hunter education online course enrollment." To sign up for a class, click on "list of hunter education courses." The hunter education menu also has links to "find my enrollment" and "find my North Dakota hunter education number."

Classes are listed by city, and can also be sorted by start date. To register for a class, click on "enroll" next to the specific class, and follow the simple instructions. Personal information is required.

Students may sign up for only one course, Carter said. "If something happens where a person cannot attend a course, they will have to go back in and delete their registration," he added. "The menu allows the enrollee to add, view, delete or print individual information."

There are some classes listed where online enrollment is not an option. In this instance, registration is required by calling the telephone number listed next to the hunter education instructor's name.

Those who do not have access to the internet and want to sign up for a class can call the hunter education division in Bismarck at 328-6615. Registration at retail stores is no longer available, Carter said.

Persons born after 1961 must complete a certified state or provincial hunter education course in order to purchase a hunting license in North Dakota.

I would say that Carter would be the guy to contact for further info.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks so much! I'll get in contact with him. Really appreciate the info.


----------

